# Severe asthma sufferers get new treatment



## Meanderer (Feb 7, 2015)

*A revolutionary new treatment is halving hospitalisation rates for severe asthma sufferers.*

London, UK - "I was just sitting talking to my husband, laughing and the next thing, I could feel my chest getting tighter and tighter. I felt like I was suffocating … I ended up in intensive care and woke up five days later. That's when I was like: 'This is serious. I could die from this.'"
Amanda Daubney, a mother of two living in Surrey, suffers from severe asthma. It's not the type of asthma that can be controlled with a couple of puffs of a regular inhaler. She suffers from a major asthma attack every other day and is hospitalised every other month. However, *a revolutionary procedure called bronchial thermoplasty*, now being introduced across Europe, the Middle East, and Asia, is dramatically changing the lives of severe asthma sufferers for the better.

http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/fe...ers-get-new-treatment-201472311179545459.html (SEE VIDEO)


----------



## d0ug (Feb 8, 2015)

Another medical answer to a problem. Lets not look for the cause and correct it just kill the symptom.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2015)

d0ug said:


> Another medical answer to a problem. Lets not look for the cause and correct it just kill the symptom.


Watching the video, the heating process removed the an inner layer, removing the excessive airway smooth muscle, which was a problem.  She was able to gradually reduce her medications.  She seemed pleased.


----------



## d0ug (Feb 8, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Watching the video, the heating process removed the an inner layer, removing the excessive airway smooth muscle, which was a problem.  She was able to gradually reduce her medications.  She seemed pleased.



Excess smooth muscle was caused by something this is what they should be looking for instead of burning it out. If the cause is not fixed it will show up some other place.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2015)

D0ug, you need to be open to new techniques and not so negative toward the medical profession.


----------



## WindnSea (Feb 18, 2015)

This is interesting, I have had asthma all of my life.  I feel it is best to avoid the causes; cats, mold, exercising in cold temperatures.  Avoiding an asthma attack is so important because if one happens and you dont have an emergency inhaler you can get into some scary situations.


----------

